# New therapist wants to put me on medication?



## SnakeSkin (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I just recently switched therapists and today had my first appointment. After we got over the reasons of why I was there, he highly advised me to see a physician and get medication for my depression/social anxiety.

My parents severely warned me not to go on antidepressants. They said if I did do therapy, medication was out of the question. I have respected that.

I am very aware of the pros and cons to trying out medication(s). I'm curious, have any of you tried medication after being recommended? Is it more hassle than it is help?

Thanks!


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm, I would do some homework first. Are experiences will vary greatly. It cannot be assumed that it will actually help you. Research on what your therapist want to prescribe and make sure it's sound. Then tell your parents or someone you trust. Don't just take the first answer as the right answer. It does sound a little fishy to me when a therapist you just met assumes medication will help. Make sure you see other accredited professionals or anyone that can help make a decision. It's tempting just to go on meds assuming that they'll fix your problems almost so easily. But if it's not for you, you may end up regretting it. See the physician and see what they say if you'd like. Just don't take it or buy it until you're completely sure. Personally for me medication ended up being more of a hassle then its helped.


----------



## IRSadface (Nov 4, 2012)

If you don't want it, don't take it. So many therapists and doctors are too quick to put people on medication. They tried it on me after I told them 3 times I did not want medication. I guess they made a note of it because my new therapist hasn't even mentioned medication in the 6 sessions we've had so far. If you do feel you need medication make sure you do plenty of research into the possible side effects both long term and short term. Don't trust your doctor, my doctor lied right to my face about possible side effects / withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Solidify (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know your situation but I'd like to give you some food for thought. 

Not to take away from the fast that medication has proven to help many persons with mental illness, but as a side-note, you must realize that once you start taking medications, there is a chance that you will experience side-effects. I've seen this time and time again; a child is prescribed Ritalin for his supposed hyper-activity (ADHD) and develops anxiety from taking his medication. His psychiatrist then prescribes him some Zoloft or any other medication to help with the anxiety that was the fault of the first medication he began taking for his ADHD. Before you know it, the child is dependent on 8 medications on a daily basis and has developed a placebo.

I would only opt for the medication if you and your family (and also your therapist) have collectively agreed that you have exhausted all other therapeutic options.


----------

